# wilwood + Corrado rotors



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

hi people , i have a question
3 months ago i bought a pair of Wilwood 120-5005 and a pair of corrados 11 " front rotors , they really looks good, but when i tryed to intall my wheels the calipers touch my BBS RS wheels , i ead in a forum a guy do the same thing without problems , do someone has any idea to how to do it on a VW Rabbit 1984.
i dont know if exist a rotor with a higher off set


----------



## mtn_geek (Jan 10, 2008)

You can use a set of spacers to increase the wheel offset. They make them in a variety of thicknesses from 1mm to 30+mm


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (mtn_geek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtn_geek* »_You can use a set of spacers to increase the wheel offset. They make them in a variety of thicknesses from 1mm to 30+mm

spacers...... someone may have got them to fit, but you probably don't know what type of clearances they were having, 1-2 mm or something very small.... All vehicles are slightly different, there are a lot of parts to take into account all of the tolerances stacked up.


----------

